# HELP! Drivers door wont open



## theway146 (Oct 13, 2007)

The drivers door is closed and will not open, by either using the inside door handle or the outside handle. I can hear the lever moving near the handle, but it will not budge....

Any ideas??? Has this happened to anyone here???

I pulled the door panel off the passenger door to get ideas for reverse engineering. I am afraid I am going to have to hack the heck out of the door panel to get to the mechanicals.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You wont have to remove the whole door panel, but if you remove the trim around the interior door handle and the 10mm bolt holding the interior door handle to the door you could probably get a pair of needle nose pliers in there and pull the rods to unlock and open the door.


----------



## theway146 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply. If I pull the drivers door handle on the inside now I can hear the rods moving, so I think the problem may be at the locking mechanism in the door jam, which I cannot get to. WOW, I may be in for a project, unless there is some magic button some where...


----------

